# Tour kommenden Samstag ab Bikemax Viernheim



## odw-biker (22. März 2006)

Hallo Biker,
letzte Punkte für den Winterpokal sammeln ?  
Oder in die neue Bikesaison starten ?  
Wie auch immer...

Wir planen am kommenden Samstag, dem 25.03.2006 eine geführte Tour ab Bikemax Viernheim zum Weinheimer Wald.
Treffpunkt ist um 11.00 Uhr am Parkplatz des Bikemax in Viernheim (Heidelberger Strasse = Zufahrt zum Rhein-Neckar-Zentrum). 
Geplant ist eine Runde von 35-40 km und ca. 700 hm (je nach Stärke der Gruppe variierbar bzw. es kann auch in verschiedenen Gruppen gefahren werden) mit Geiersbergtrail  , Trailauffahrt zur Wachenburg und Hirschkopftrail  .

Wie schauts aus ? Lust bekommen, die neue Bikesaison zu eröffnen  oder für den WP nochmal zu punkten ?  

Gruss - odw-biker.


----------



## easymtbiker (22. März 2006)

prinzipiell interesse, auch wenns samstag regnen soll.... 40km sind grad mal 6 punkte, bitte verlängern! ;-)
kann man auch in weinheim zusteigen, so gegen 11:20 , 11:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (23. März 2006)

He Martin wieder zurück aus dem sonnigen Süden? Und trotzdem bereit zu neuen Schandtaten. 

Schade, daß ich am Samstag immer noch im Probeexamen stecke. Das wird eine Saison der Entbehrungen für mich


----------



## odw-bikerII (23. März 2006)

Verlängerung jederzeit möglich


----------



## odw-biker (24. März 2006)

Hi @ all,
die geplante Tour am Samstag, 25.03.2006 muß leider aus terminlichen Gründen ausfallen. 
Werden wir aber auf alle Fälle nachholen und vorher rechtzeitig hier bekanntmachen.  

Viele Grüsse 
odw-biker


----------



## Mister P. (24. März 2006)

Vielleicht ist euch dann auch der Wettergott hold!!
Ich werde alles geben um endlich mal dabei zu sein.

Greetz


----------



## easymtbiker (24. März 2006)

odw-biker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all,
> die geplante Tour am Samstag, 25.03.2006 muß leider aus terminlichen Gründen ausfallen.


aha! das also die ofizielle begründung.... und jetzt mal ehrlich: wo findet heut abend die koma-sauf-party statt???


----------

